# New bunny advice please



## Redrabbit (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi,
We adopted a new bunny today and she’s gorgeous but she’s a lop and I’m a bit clueless. (We have a Rex)
Every time she drinks her ears get wet but I’m reluctant to use a bottle- which is better bowl and wet ears or bottle and dry ears? Is it something she’ll learn (she had a bottle before)
Also, any ideas for a suitable bed. So far she’s chewing everything so worried about using material although it always looks so cosy.
Finally, does anyone have any idea what breed she might be.

Thank you


----------



## A & B (Aug 21, 2019)

You mean the tips of her ears go into the bowl and get wet that way? This happens to my lop all the time and it always dries on its own without any issue. I wouldn't switch over to a bottle for just this reason, especially because she won't get enough water that way.


----------



## Redrabbit (Aug 22, 2019)

Thank you! Yes, just the tips of her ears, okay - great. Didn’t want to switch but wasn’t sure if it was bad for them to get their ears wet. Thanks so much


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Aug 22, 2019)

would need a front face picture, weight, and age to determine breed. But without it, she is either a mini lop or holland lop.


----------



## Redrabbit (Aug 22, 2019)

She weighs 900g but feels very bony- more so than our Rex but not sure if that’s the breed or she hasn’t been looked after properly. She’s still very young, maybe 13/14 weeks as the people we adopted her from only had a short time before they decided they didn’t want her anymore - she’s so sweet but understandably very nervous still.

Not sure the photo is good enough. Thanks so much 


Augustus&HazelGrace said:


> would need a front face picture, weight, and age to determine breed. But without it, she is either a mini lop or holland lop.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm 90% sure that she is a Holland Lop based on her head shape but if she gets any more than 4 pounds then she may be mixed with the mini but she seems small so I am almost positive that she is a Holland Lop.


----------



## Redrabbit (Aug 23, 2019)

Augustus&HazelGrace said:


> I'm 90% sure that she is a Holland Lop based on her head shape but if she gets any more than 4 pounds then she may be mixed with the mini but she seems small so I am almost positive that she is a Holland Lop.


Thank you so much


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Aug 23, 2019)

no problem


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Aug 23, 2019)

Hollands can be true dwarfs or false . The false dwarfs are about 1 pd larger


----------



## Redrabbit (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks so much. Going to do some reading around the breed as she seems very nervous at the moment (although I’m aware that might not be a breed thing). She also seems to have tiny scars over her legs and one on her head, at first I thought she might be a bit matted but I can see little scabs. I know the previous owner had put her with another rabbit so thinking maybe it’s from that. Could it be anything else in your opinion? 


Lauren Kiernan said:


> Hollands can be true dwarfs or false . The false dwarfs are about 1 pd larger


Thanks again for all your help


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Aug 23, 2019)

She does looks like a Holland Lop! Oh, she is so cute! I love her color! I bet those scars are from the other rabbit. Probably from fights.


----------



## Redrabbit (Aug 24, 2019)

Theo said:


> She does looks like a Holland Lop! Oh, she is so cute! I love her color! I bet those scars are from the other rabbit. Probably from fights.


Thank you, she is so sweet. Just need to give her time to settle in I hope


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Aug 24, 2019)

This is a picture of our 4.5 pd, 1yr old likely false dwarf Holland lop. He has the longer ears and narrower face where the true dwarves have to be 4pd or less, ears are shorter and face more blunt


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 24, 2019)

Conversion rate is 454g to 1 lb.Looks like a Holland we had--very sweet little girl.


----------



## Redrabbit (Aug 24, 2019)

Lauren Kiernan said:


> This is a picture of our 4.5 pd, 1yr old likely false dwarf Holland lop. He has the longer ears and narrower face where the true dwarves have to be 4pd or less, ears are shorter and face more blunt


He’s gorgeous


----------



## Redrabbit (Aug 24, 2019)

She’s still not eating her cecotropes, she’s very skinny so not sure what to do. We’re giving lots of Timothy hay with a sprinkle of alfalfa on top and a tablespoon of pellets day and night. She’s very sweet and growing in confidence slowly.


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Aug 24, 2019)

Redrabbit said:


> She’s still not eating her cecotropes, she’s very skinny so not sure what to do. We’re giving lots of Timothy hay with a sprinkle of alfalfa on top and a tablespoon of pellets day and night. She’s very sweet and growing in confidence slowly.


I know everyone has different opinions on pellets but our vet and breeder said to do unlimited during the day for 6 most then wean. By weight mine gets 1/4 cup per day now


----------



## Redrabbit (Aug 25, 2019)

Theo said:


> She does looks like a Holland Lop! Oh, she is so cute! I love her color! I bet those scars are from the other rabbit. Probably from fights.


These are the marks I’m talking about ... (managed to get a picture)


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Sep 1, 2019)

I don't think you should be too worried. Even though I totally understand if you are worried. Every time something little happens to my rabbit I freak out! It doesn't look bad though, just looks like dried skin. It should heal over time.


----------



## Redrabbit (Sep 2, 2019)

Thank you so much, it’s hard not to worry but it’s healing so I’ll try. She’s still not eating her cecotropes and ends up with them stuck on her. It’s not helping her relax with me as she hates me picking them out but I don’t want her walking around with them because of flies...


----------



## JenGibs (Sep 2, 2019)

Redrabbit said:


> She weighs 900g but feels very bony- more so than our Rex but not sure if that’s the breed or she hasn’t been looked after properly. She’s still very young, maybe 13/14 weeks as the people we adopted her from only had a short time before they decided they didn’t want her anymore - she’s so sweet but understandably very nervous still.
> 
> Not sure the photo is good enough. Thanks so much


She is beautiful!


----------



## Niomi (Sep 2, 2019)

She is a beautiful rabbit no matter what breed she is. If she gets her ears in her water bowl, maybe you could try a smaller bowl so that when her face goes in the bowl, her ears land on the outside of the bowl.


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Sep 2, 2019)

Some rabbits put their ears in the water bowl to cool off. Ours does this occasionally. He sleeps with an ear in the bowl.


----------



## JenGibs (Sep 2, 2019)

Lauren Kiernan said:


> Some rabbits put their ears in the water bowl to cool off. Ours does this occasionally. He sleeps with an ear in the bowl.


Mine plops her feet in her water bowl!


----------



## Redrabbit (Sep 3, 2019)

Niomi said:


> She is a beautiful rabbit no matter what breed she is. If she gets her ears in her water bowl, maybe you could try a smaller bowl so that when her face goes in the bowl, her ears land on the outside of the bowl.


That’s such a good idea, thank you- can’t believe that hadn’t occurred to me. Thank you


----------

